# Colt sold to Czech firm



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Colt has been sold to a Czech Firm. Iconic American gun maker Colt sold to Czech firm (nypost.com)


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

They sure have had a hard time on the business end of things.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow the end of American guns is coming. All the big players are tumbling. Remington and now Colt that’s crazy


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If they can keep the name going that is a plus. Our **** is sure to close all of them before too long.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I think it’ll be good for the Colt name. CZ also owns the Dan Wesson brand, which makes outstanding 1911s
Years ago, I had heard that Colt was hurting because of all the failed/expired government contracts. They never really focused much on the civilian market. Not sure if this is truth or not.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

and what will happen when the importation of guns is no longer allowed...


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

America has had a hot firearms market for years now. I’m not sure how a company could fail unless they just have poor management.


----------



## MKULTRA (Feb 14, 2021)

I BELIEVE that companies fail because of managment,they are the people in control.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

privateer said:


> and what will happen when the importation of guns is no longer allowed...


Probably nothing in terms of CZ/Colt. CZ has manufacturing in the states. Kansas, I believe.
They could even manufacture Colt alongside of Dan Wesson, which is in NY


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The Colt name has been all but dead since they turned their back on the public many years ago. I’m surprised they lasted this long. For fans of the brand, this is a good thing. CZ makes exceptional firearms.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

GREED...........


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Walther has been building Colt small bore rifles and pistols for some time now.


----------



## MKULTRA (Feb 14, 2021)

when was the last time colt developed a new firearm of their own?


----------

